# Merging the current listening threads for classical and non-classical



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There has been a suggestion to merge the two main "Current Listening" threads (Classical and Non-classical):
https://www.talkclassical.com/72073-listening-thread-without-genre.html

In addition to the comments in that thread, the mods/admins team would like to get input from the users via a poll that has been set up in the Classical Music Discussion forum:

https://www.talkclassical.com/72298-merging-current-listening-threads.html

Please vote there.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Nope, don't so it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Please vote in the poll or it won't count.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Malx said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it.


That's what they said about Broke music, until someone fixed it. Only later did they name it Broke music, realizing that it was always so.


----------

